# Schade um die Folie



## Limnos (11. Sep. 2010)

Ich weiß nicht, ob oder wann dies schon einmal zur Sprache gekommen ist, aber in fast allen Büchern steht zum Folienbedarf, dass man zur Länge/Breite zweimal die größte Tiefe + 50 cm hinzurechnen müsste. Das würde aber nur dann nötig sein, wenn der Teich einen ebenen Boden und senkrechte Wände hätte. Am besten man legt ein Bandmaß am Boden entlang über die breiteste und die längste Stelle. Jemand mit einem Schottengen (Sarrazin lässt grüßen) richten, falls möglich, ohnehin den Aushub nach den gängigen Folienbreiten aus, Ansonsten hat man zu viel Verschnitt. Bei kleinen Teichen kann das bis zu 50 % sein. Aber ich bevorzuge eine Methode, bei der gar nichts abgeschnitten werden muss. Zunächst einmal sollte man vom Aushub zahlreiche Plastitüten mit Erde füllen. Wenn man die Folie über die ausgeschachtete Grube legt, sollte man sich a) einen heißen Tag aussuchen, b) die Folie so straff wie möglich über die Grube legen, wobei man die zuvor gefüllten Säcke oder Tüten als Beschwerung rings um den Rand legt. Zum einen wird sich die aufgeheizte Folie aufgrund ihrer Schwere ins Loch hinein ausdehnen. Wenn wir jetzt nun Wasser einfüllen, wird sie viel weniger Falten werfen, als wenn man sie einfach nur locker ausgelegt hätte.
Falls man den Teich nicht rechteckig gemacht hat, ist nun vor allem an den vier Ecken Folie übrig. Die sollte man aber nicht abschneiden. Wenn das Wasser bis zur vorgesehenen Höhe eingefüllt ist, trägt man unter dieser überstehenden Folie bis 5-7 cm vom Rand entfernt das Erdreich etwa 5 cm tief ab. Damit der Teich hier nun nicht überläuft, schlägt man 5-7 cm des Folienrandes hochkant um, und damit er hält man man wahlweise Ziegelstein, das Nachbarerdreich als Stütze dagegenlehnen, oder man tackert den Rand an Dachlatten fest. Die ausgehobene Erde legt man nun auf die Folie und sichert sie gegebenenfalls mit Steinen gegen das Abrutschen in die Teichmitte. So verfährt man an auch an den übrigen vier Ecken. Optisch gehören diese Flächen zum "Land", aber da das Teichwasser in sie hereinzieht, sind sie die ideale Pflanzfläche für die sogenannten Sumpfpflanzen. Man muss nur darauf achten, dass der hochgeklappte Folienrand ringsherum den Entzug von Wasser durch das "Umland" verhindert. Von der Folie ist nichts mehr zu sehen, die meist künstlich wirkende Umrandung mit dicken Steinen entfällt, wertvoller Pflanzraum wird gewonnen, kein Quadratzentimeter Folie geht verloren und das Sonnenlicht kann die Folie nicht vorzeitig verspröden lassen. Wie auf Skizze 3 sollte man den Teich terrassieren. Das erleichtert zum Einen das Betreten und Verlassen des Teichs, wenn man mal rein muss, zum Anderen rutschen Pflanzkästen nicht ab, und zum dritten kann man einer größeren Vielfalt von Pflanzen die passende Wassertiefe bilden. Wenn diese Terrassen zum Teichaußenrand noch etwas abfallen, wird verhindert, das Pflanzgefäße versehentlich in größere Tiefe rutschen.

Hierzu einige Skizzen.

       

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Annett (12. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Schade um die Folie*

Hallo Wolfgang.

Interessante Ideen hast Du da. 

Erlaube mir jedoch zwei Einwürfe.

1. Ein mutwilliges Überdehnen der Folie sehe ich als gefährlich an.... so wird die Sicherheitsreserve schon bei der Verlegung beansprucht. :?


> b) die Folie so straff wie möglich über die Grube legen, wobei man die zuvor gefüllten Säcke oder Tüten als Beschwerung rings um den Rand legt. Zum einen wird sich die aufgeheizte Folie aufgrund ihrer Schwere ins Loch hinein ausdehnen. Wenn wir jetzt nun Wasser einfüllen, wird sie viel weniger Falten werfen, als wenn man sie einfach nur locker ausgelegt hätte.



Und
2. Mutterboden im Teich ist ein zweischneidiges Schwert. Da der Boden in Deutschland je nach Gegend recht unterschiedlich ist, kann das gut gehen, es kann aber auch über Jahre für ein gutes Algenwachstum sorgen. 

Ansonsten sehe ich nur das mit den verrottbaren Dachlatten noch leicht kritisch, aber die lassen sich ja ggf. schnell austauschen. 

Schönen Sonntag!


----------



## Zalabaksa (12. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Schade um die Folie*

Hi, das hört sich gut an und ist so ähnlich wie der Ufergraben von Natura-gart aufgebaut, allerdings machen die noch einen Uferwall undschützen somit vor Abrutschen der Erde in den teich. die kapillarwirkung für die wasserversorgung geschieht bei denen über die ufermatte und schütz auch vor uv. . Deine folie wird doch noch durch das wasser mit uv beschossen oder? Als ufermatte kann man vielleicht auch kunstrasen benürtzen?? bin am überlegen, weil es billiger ist.

leider bin ich noch nicht soweit .Gutes gelingen ursula


----------



## Mops (12. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Schade um die Folie*

Hm, wenn das dann eine Art Sumpfbeet wird, und die Folie an den Dachbalken angetackert wird, verschwindet hier dann nicht das Wasser Durch die Löcher????


----------



## Limnos (12. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Schade um die Folie*

Hi

@ Annett: 
PVC Folie reißt erst bei 300% Überdehnung, vor allem bei vorheriger Erwärmung ist sie sehr dehnfähig.
Der Mutterboden am Rand hat m.E. nur positive Folgen. Es bildet sich eine lockere Moosschicht vom Land ins Wasser
Ziegelsteine oder sauber den Boden abstechen, sodass die Folie daran hochgeklappt wird sind natürlich besser, aber sie sollen auch nicht für die Ewigkeit sein, sondern man kann sie später entfernen und z.B. durch Rollkies bis 20mm ersetzen.

@ Ursula
Meist schneller als einem lieb ist wachsen Pflanzen in den Teich hinein und beschatten die oberen Folienschichten.

@ Mops
Man kann ja auch die Folie an die Außenseite der Dachlatte antackern, oder über die Tackerklammern etwas Silikonkautschuk zum Abdichten streichen.
Aber bei vielen hat wahrscheinlich schon unbemerkt die Larve des Wasserlinsenzünslers winzige Löcher in die Folie gefressen. Das machen sie 1-2 cm unter der WOF. Ich könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass der Wasserverlust durch Verdunstung und durch die emersen Pflanzen größer ist als durch winzige Löcher von Larven oder Tackern. Wer kann, sollte vieleicht einen Teil des Regenwassers in den Teich leiten und eine Stelle zum Überlaufen vorsehen. Hier würden sich vor allem die Pflanzen wechselfeuchter Standorte wohlfühlen. (z.B.. __ Königsfarn, __ Mädesüß, __ Scheinkalla, Winter-Schachtelhalm)


----------



## heiko_243 (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Schade um die Folie*



> PVC Folie reißt erst bei 300% Überdehnung


Ist dann aber auch nur noch 1/3 so dick und hat damit keine Sicherheitsreserven mehr. Die Einschränkung auf PVC ist auch wichtig, denn z.B. EPDM läßt sich beileibe nicht so vergewaltigen.
Im Prinzip kann bei dieser Vorgehensweise auch eine dünnere PVC-Folie kaufen und dafür größer machen und nicht dehnen.


----------



## Limnos (21. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Schade um die Folie*

Hi

@ Heiko: Ist dann aber auch nur noch 1/3 so dick 

Nehmen wir der Einfachheit halber an, der Teich wäre eine halbrunde Schüssel und und ich würde die Folie absolut eben darüber spannen, bevor ich Wasser einließe. Dann müsste sie sich *auf* das pi/2 fache (= 1,507)
also *um* das 0,507 oder 50,7% dehnen. Das ist noch weit von 300 % entfernt. Außerdem sind die beiden obigen Annahmen schon Extreme, die in der Praxis kaum auftreten (außer bei Teichen mit senkrechten Wänden) Eine weitgehende Faltenfreiheit ist aber nicht nur optisch ein Gewinn, sondern es wirkt auch dem entgegen, dass sich Sprosse in Falten "fangen" und in ihrer Ausweglosigkeit die Folie durchbohren.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## karsten. (21. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Schade um die Folie*

Hallo
kann man irgendwo aussagekräftige Fotos davon sehen ?
mfg


----------



## Eugen (21. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Schade um die Folie*

Hi Wolfgang

deine 35 jährige Teicherfahrung in Ehren, aber deine "Rechnung" ist für mich nicht ganz nachvollziehber.  kopfkratz


----------



## heiko_243 (21. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Schade um die Folie*



> Dann müsste sie sich auf das pi/2 fache (= 1,507) also um das 0,507 oder 50,7% dehnen. Das ist noch weit von 300 % entfernt.


Das ist schon richtig, aber ich bezog mich auf *deine* 300%-Angabe.
Bei mir wäre die Folie deutlich überdehnt (senkrechte Wände, eckiges Becken) und das nicht nur in den Ecken. Zudem ist die Folie bei ordentlicher Gestaltung ohnehin nicht zu sehen. Bei EPDM bekommt man auch schon bei 150% einen sehr odentlichen dauerhaften Zug auf den Rand, der die Folie schnell von z.B. Randleisten abreißen läßt - bleibt also nur PVC.



> Eine weitgehende Faltenfreiheit ist aber nicht nur optisch ein Gewinn, sondern es wirkt auch dem entgegen, dass sich Sprosse in Falten "fangen" und in ihrer Ausweglosigkeit die Folie durchbohren.


Das Problem hat man aber auch bei faltenfreihen Ecken, wenn die Ecke nicht komplett mit z.B. Beton hinterfüllt ist. Solche Ecken bekommt aber auch mit gedehnter Folie ausgekleidet. Dort bleibt nur falten oder aufschneiden und neu verkleben/schweißen.


----------



## Eugen (21. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Schade um die Folie*



heiko_243 schrieb:


> Das ist schon richtig, .



  Ich hab da so meine Zweifel.


----------



## heiko_243 (21. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Schade um die Folie*



> Ich hab da so meine Zweifel.


Berechtigte Zweifel, Eugen! Die Überdehnung ist zweidimensional. In einer Richtung sind es bei einer halben Schüssel in der Tat 0.5*pi. Es wird aber in 2 Richtungen mit diesem Faktor gedehnt, sollte also zumindest in der Mitte bei ~250% liegen, was dann schon wieder dicht an den zuvorigen 300% ist.


----------



## Annett (22. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Schade um die Folie*

Moin.

Und wer sagt, dass sich so eine Folie über die gesamte Fläche gleichmäßig dehnt? 

NG hat ja nach eigenen Angaben bei seiner "guten + teureren Folie" zwei dünnere Folie übereinander gelegt und beide Lagen komplett miteinander verschweißt, um Materialschwankungen/leichte Fehler von vornherein auszugleichen.


----------



## heiko_243 (22. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Schade um die Folie*



> Und wer sagt, dass sich so eine Folie über die gesamte Fläche gleichmäßig dehnt?


Die Folie dehnt sich natürlich nicht gleichmäßig - am Rand wird nur in eine Richtung gedehnt - Richtung Mitte des Teichs. In der Mitte wird dagegen in zwei Richtung gedehnt. Vom Schüssel-Modell ausgehend dürfte am Rand auf ~150% gedehnt werden und in der Mitte auf ~250%.


----------



## karsten. (22. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Schade um die Folie*

Hallo Wolfgang

ich hab mal die Grundlagen von Tiefziehen gelernt......
Deshalb  schüttelt...... es mich bei Deinem Beitrag

wer Lust hat kann das ja mal überfliegen 
auch wenn es im Link hauptsächlich um Blech geht sind die "Probleme" die gleichen  

ohne vergleichbare Ausgangsdaten halte ich Deine Idee als allgemeinen "Rat" verpackt
ohne für alle nachvollziehbare Voraussetzungen und Fotobeweise

im  besten Fall für  ......_*grob fahrlässig *_

was meinst Du welcher Teich-Folienhersteller sich auf Deine Seite schlägt ?

die hauen sich vor Lachem auf die Schenkel und verweigern Jedem die Garantie !
Eindeutig in allen Verlegevorschriften nachzulesen !

und 
wieviele Fehlversuche mutest eventuellen Nachahmern zu ?

ich lass mich gern eines Besseren belehren 
bis dahin halte ich den Titel des Beitrages für wörtlich gemeint 

mfG


----------



## Limnos (5. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Schade um die Folie*

Hi

Ich habe mehr als ein Dutzend Folienteiche allein für Bekannte Verwandte und Freunde gebaut meine gar nicht eingerechnet. Es ist nie eine Folie durch Überdehnung gerissen. Wenn es später zu Beschädigungen kam, - wofür mir nur drei Fälle bekannt sind - waren Wühlmäuse, Wurzeln und Brüche durch Versprödungen die Ursache. Um aber auf den Einwand der zweidimensionalen Dehnung zu kommen: Dehnt man eine Kreisfläche auf ein Halbkugelfläche mit gleichem Radius, so verdoppelt sich die Gesamtfläche, also keineswegs mehr als 100 Prozent. Die mögen bei anderen Formen stellenweise übertroffen werden, aber da meine Teiche keine Steilwände über 45° hinaus haben(hatten). würden nicht einmal die 100 Prozent erreicht. 
Es liegt im übrigen im Interesse der Händler zum einen Regressforderungen im Vorfeld schon zurück zu weisen, bzw. mehr Folie zu verkaufen, indem sie zum einen von der Annanhme ausgehen, dass alle Teiche mit senkrechten Wänden angelegt würden, zum anderen propagieren sie noch ringsherum einen halben Meter Zugabe. So findet man eben in vielen Büchern für die Berechnung der benötigten Folien die Formel: größte Länge/Breite + 2x größteTiefe + 1 m Zugabe.,Beim "natürlichen" Teich mit unter 45° abfallenden Schrägen (auch wg. Ausstiegsmöglichkeit hereinfallender Tiere) hat man dann aber jede Menge Verschnitt, falls man ihn nicht wie eingangs angeführt, nutzt.

MfG.
Wolfgang
i.


----------



## heiko_243 (5. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Schade um die Folie*



> Um aber auf den Einwand der zweidimensionalen Dehnung zu kommen: Dehnt man eine Kreisfläche auf ein Halbkugelfläche mit gleichem Radius, so verdoppelt sich die Gesamtfläche, also keineswegs mehr als 100 Prozent.


Halbkreis bedeutet 57% Verlängerung gegenüber einer Linie. 
Halbkugel bedeutet je nach Position maximal eine Verlängerung von 57% in X und 57% in Y-Richtung. Am Symmetriepunkt der Halbkugel ist die Flächendehnung am größten, nämlich 1.57*1.57=2.46=246%. 
Die Gesamtfläche wird dabei freilich nur auf 157% gedehnt (relativ zur rechteckigen Folie) - am Rand weniger wie in der Mitte. Dort ist dann mit 246% partieller Überdehnung der schwächste Punkt.


----------

